# Washer Fluid, VP M5 W/M mix Help



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

Ok, does this seem right to you guys? I get Valuecraft -20 washer fluid from auto zone by the case they claim 32 percent methanol. I also get VP M5 Methanol which has some nitro methane in it. I'm taking 3gal washer fluid dividing it into 4, 1gal bottles so that's 96oz per jug, 96 divided by .32(meth content if correct) which is 30.72oz. Then add 20oz M5 so now were at 116oz, 51oz of that Meth. I'm hoping that gets me pretty close to my 50/50mix.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

let a = washer fluid
let b = methanol
let c = the size of your container
We need the following:
a + b = c
.32a = 0.5c - b
The math:
a = 200 - 3.125b
200 - 3.125b + b = 128
-2.125b = -72
b = 33.8
a = 94.2
So yes, you're very close by dividing the 3 gallons of washer fluid into four 1 gallon containers


----------

